# Comparison of PB single and averages



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

12.14 single

15.80 Average

These seem very close, I'd like to see what others are like.

Edit: Good idea on the other cubes Fanwuq.

4x4: 57.00/1:09.82

5x5: 1:48.86/2:02.46


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2009)

Nonlucky:

3x3x3: 
~12, ~17.5
computer 3x3x3: 
~12, ~16.8
4x4x4: 
~1:24, ~1:37
computer 4x4x4:
~51, ~1:08
pyraminx:
~5, ~7
computer pyraminx:
~4, ~6


----------



## Jatt (Jul 14, 2009)

15.89 single
18.99 avg 5

edit: avg 12 probably like 20.50? don't usually take avg 12


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

Might I request averages of 12 for consistency? Also welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

9.80 single (nonlucky, hehe)

14.68 average of 12.

Not THAT close...

Edit: All my eastsheens are broken, sorry. Only got 3x3 to work on now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 14, 2009)

2x2: ~2, ~7
3x3: ~11, ~18
4x4: ~1:10, ~1:35
5x5: ~2:25, ~3:00
Pyraminx: ~6, ~9


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3
9.97 NL single (7.89 LL skip, 8.81 PLL skip)
13.43 avg of 12

4x4
57.xx PLL parity (49.13 PLL skip)
1:10 avg of 12

5x5
1:49 single
2:14 avg of 12

My singles and average are quite far apart..except for 3x3...


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> 3x3
> 9.97 NL single (7.89 LL skip, 8.81 PLL skip)
> 13.43 avg of 12
> 
> ...



I would say even 3x3. I'm looking at the lucky solves of course though.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 14, 2009)

2x2x2: ~2 ~4.5
3x3x3: ~12.5 ~16
4x4x4: ~1:30 ~1.45
Pyraminx: ~2 ~3.5


----------



## Tortin (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3:

8.99 (PLL skip) or 10.22 NL (I think...don't remember)
avg of 5 (because I use cubemania and I don't have the patience for an avg of 12) 13.42


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3x3:
9.68 NL ; 13.19 (avg12)

4x4x4:
56.11 (PP) ; 1:04.58 (avg5)

5x5x5:
1:48.94 ; 1:58.00 (avg5)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3: 9.86 non-lucky single; 13.43 average of 12.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm hardly seeing any pattern here.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

well, many of the 13-15 average(rs) have a NL PB of around 9-10, if that helps (lol...)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3
single 10.31 non lucky

avg of 5 14.37
15.10, 13.37, (17.61), (11.72), 14.63

avg of 12 15.64
16.79	, 13.46, 14.51, 18.22, 17.26, 14.17, (20.08), 14.66, (12.57), 15.66, 14.42, 17.27


----------



## CanadianPires (Jul 14, 2009)

as indicated by my sig...

NL Single: 15.63
Avg 5: 20.34
Avg 12: 22.59


----------



## Ian (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3
Single : 11.82 (PLL Skip), 13.56 (Non Lucky)
Average : 15.82

4x4
Single : 1:10.95
Average : 1:37.12


----------



## jcuber (Jul 14, 2009)

4x4:
1:05ish
like 56 single

5x5:
1:59ish
1:38 single (I have no clue how I did it, but...)


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 14, 2009)

..Nobody's at my level:

PB: 24.xx
Average: 36.7


----------



## Mossar (Jul 14, 2009)

single/average of 12

3x3: 14.50/19.66
2x2: 2.71/4.82
4x4: 1:26/1:36
3x3 OH: 22.17/29.66
And:
2x2 BLD: 16.56/~1:20


----------



## Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

WCA official times:
3x3 13.83	non lucky, and 13.28 single lucky PLL skip
17.80 average 
The pattern I see is that single solve is about 4 sec faster as the average


----------



## leeho (Jul 14, 2009)

Average of 12: 14.54
Average of 5: 13.73
Non lucky single: 10.92
PLL skip: 9.78


----------



## qazefth (Jul 14, 2009)

Single 3x3:14.72 NL (12.53 Lucky PLL skip)
Avg of 5:16.50
Avg of 12:17.28


----------



## Hays (Jul 15, 2009)

3x3 Single - 9.23 Avg. - 13.29 +4 30% difference
4x4 Single - 1:15 Avg - 1:25 +10 11.7% difference
5x5 Single - 1:50 Avg - 2:05 +15 12% difference
Magic single - .93 Avg - 1.00 +.07 7% difference


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

Hays said:


> 3x3 Single - 9.23 Avg. - 13.29 +4 30% difference
> 4x4 Single - 1:15 Avg - 1:25 +10 11.7% difference
> 5x5 Single - 1:50 Avg - 2:05 +15 12% difference
> Magic single - .93 Avg - 1.00 +.07 7% difference



Now that was a good post. See how much closer the big cube times are than 3x3 times? Thanks for doing the math out for everyone Hays.



Ton said:


> The pattern I see is that single solve is about 4 sec faster as the average



Well that depends on the speed of the user. The gap is clearly wider for those who have not practiced as much.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 15, 2009)

3x3 11.45 Single p) 18.45 Avg


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

That is absurd. What the hell happened there?


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 15, 2009)

..single....average of 12
3x3 - 0:13 - 0:19
4x4 - 0:55 - 1:08
5x5 - 1:29 - 1:43
6x6 - 3:20 - 3:50
7x7 - 4:34 - 5:00


----------



## dvtpgm (Jul 28, 2009)

PB: 8.16 (full step, with unbelievably easy F2L, anti-sune, H perm)
RA of 12: 16.01

Not exactly close, I guess?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have some 18 something non lucky, 16 lucky (in my sig...) and I averaged 27 in competition, but I average 24 at home...

4x4 is pb of 1:28 (in competition, for home as well @[email protected]) I averaged 1:50 ish

My 5x5 got worse, I have a PB sub 3 (2:57... in competition as well...) but I had some weird average of 3:30 or something in a competition... 
I was also one of the most inconsistent people at the competition as well, low singles and high averages...


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jul 28, 2009)

single: 13.09 (skip)

3 of 5: 16.xx 

I normally average just sub-20


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2009)

9.53 lucky, 11.98 nonlucky

18.xx 10/12

Yes, I know.


----------



## Meisen (Jul 28, 2009)

20.3 Single, i believe it was non lucky, but i havent had any faster lucky solves 

27.06 average of 12, but im consistent around 30. Kindof hit a wall there :/


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2009)

11.23 non lucky. Overall average ~21. Best average ~18-19.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have the records here but I'll try.
3x3-11.32 | 12: 16.xy?? In my sig anyway
5x5-3:54.xy | 12: 4:3z.xy
Snake  -4.xy | 12: 5.xy
pyraminx - 2.80 | 12: 4.xy
333OH- 34.xy | 12: 4z.xy
333Feet - 4:zxzxzxzx | 12: ???:???.???
333BLD - DNF | 12: DNF

That's it??
well soon I'll have a 7x7 and 2x2 record too!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3 
Single:30.40 
Avg:42.01


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 28, 2009)

4x4: 42.83 single, 55.87? o.o lol
for 3x3 i think its 13.03, 19.8x
5x5: 1:41.84, 1:54.03


----------



## Werner (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3x3 AVG 21.50 ( My normal avreage is between 24 - 26...)
PB ( 15:29 PLL skip) 40.6148% 
PB ( 17,39 LL skip ) 23.63
PB ( 17,19 ) 25,07%


----------



## Konsta (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3 nonlucky of course
10.85 single, 14.24 avg12

4x4...hm
single is sub 1.10, but not sub 1min with a real cube
No idea what my PB average is. 1.20-1.30 or something.
Edit: Just did avg12 1:22.73 with my new Clefferts, let's say that is my PB.

5x5..
2.1x I think, averages probably +2.3x


----------



## FredM (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3 single : 9.9x (lucky) ; 10.16 (unlucky)
3x3 average : 12.7x

4x4 single : 45.xx
4x4 average : 59.xx

OH single : 15.xx
OH average : 23.xx


----------



## TMOY (Jul 28, 2009)

3^3: 16.96 lucky, 20.06 unlucky, 25.67 average
4^3: 1:09.06 single, 1:28.16 average
5^3: 2:11.81 single, 2:39.14 average
Megaminx: 1:49.31 single, 2:03 or so average
OH: 29.40 lucky, 43.55 unlucky, 51.24 average


----------



## Edmund (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3
11.05 nonlucky, 15.14 average of 5 (cubemania)
2x2 
.88 lucky (don't know nonlucky probably 1.xy), 3.00 average of 5
OH
23.77 nonlucky, 32.18 average of 5


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 28, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 12.14 single
> 
> 15.80 Average
> 
> ...


Another observation: I thought my 4x4 times were bad for my 5x5 times, but it seems everyone else is at a near ratio as well.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2009)

Heh, my 4x4/5x5 ratio sucks. I'm about 0:59/2:03 ish


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 28, 2009)

Well then I guess most peoples 4/5 ratio sucks as well.


----------



## ross mccusker (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3 - 21.86 single
3x3 - 34.21 average

2x2 - 11.xx single
2x2 - 20.xx average

not recorded my 4x4 or 5x5 times

im not that advanced yet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

In my sig, but...

20.38/25.65/26.86 and I got them all about 2 hours ago .


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 29, 2009)

my 3:4:5 ratio sucks  i barely sub 23 on normal days for 3x3 yet sub 1 and sub 2 after warmup for 4x4 and 5x5 respectively.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

13.24 PLL skip

20.xx the xx is closer to 21, just don't remember the number


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 3, 2009)

3x3 
Single - 13.96
Average of 5 - 18.49
Average of 12 - 19.19


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Why the hell is mostly everybody sub or par 20's yet I don't see any 30's. I feel so slow. This is kind of like when you finish PE with one of the fastest miles in your class, and then you realize that you're in the slow group.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2009)

3x3x3 single: 19.13
3x3x3 average 10/12: 25.04

I haven't kept track of my best 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 times lately, so I'm not sure about them.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2009)

9.53, 16.xx average (but that was a VERY easy average, my second best is a high 17/low 18)


----------



## peterbat (Aug 4, 2009)

imaghost said:


> 13.24 PLL skip
> 
> 20.xx the xx is closer to 21, just don't remember the number



Ditto. Except 13.77 PLL skip.

My non-lucky single is a 16.xx.


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 7, 2009)

2.30 single, 12.80 avg 12 2x2 (!! I just use Fridrich... but I'm going to Ortega soon lol)
12.63 single, 18.94 average 3x3 (19.97 avg of 12)
1:10 single, 1:48 avg 4x4
2:18 single, 2:41 avg 5x5
4:35 single, 5:12 avg 6x6
7:20 single, 9:31 avg 7x7

My 7x7 time sucks. I'd like to be sub-4 with the 6x6 someday, but my big-cubes edge pairing sucks


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Why the hell is mostly everybody sub or par 20's yet I don't see any 30's. I feel so slow. This is kind of like when you finish PE with one of the fastest miles in your class, and then you realize that you're in the slow group.



And how long have you been cubing? I mean that's like starting basketball, and realizing after a few months your not even semi-pro.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 7, 2009)

3x3x3x single lucky 15.13 full step 16.66
avg 3/5 22.xx 10/12 22/23.xx


----------



## wing92 (Aug 7, 2009)

PB single: 21.68
PB average 3 of 5: 26.99
a little over 5 second difference there which looks like the standard here


----------



## tp21 (Aug 7, 2009)

3x3x3 single: 13.20
3x3x3 average 10/12: 17.85


----------



## darthyody (Aug 7, 2009)

All PB and averages are in my signature.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

(Puzzle - avg of 12/pb) 3x3 - *18.66/12.92* 3x3 OH - *45.00/28.97* 4x4 - 1:28.54/1:11.92 5x5 - 2:24.83*/1:47.91* 6x6 - 5:00/4:17.93 7x7 - *8:25/6:45.89* Megaminx - 4:00/2:52.46

wtf.....wtf....WTF.....W T F?!?!


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 7, 2009)

22.xx average

18.00 PB


----------



## Escher (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2: avg: 3.14, single pb: doesn't matter
3x3: 11.24/full step 8.44, lucky 7.14
4x4: 1:01.xx/48.xx I think.
5x5: 2:05.xx/1:44.xx
OH: 26.78, 17/18

I don't really do anything else.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2009)

This is impressive (two weeks ago):

OH: 45.xx average, 22.11 single


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> (Puzzle - avg of 12/pb) 3x3 - *18.66/12.92* 3x3 OH - *45.00/28.97* 4x4 - 1:28.54/1:11.92 5x5 - 2:24.83*/1:47.91* 6x6 - 5:00/4:17.93 7x7 - *8:25/6:45.89* Megaminx - 4:00/2:52.46
> 
> wtf.....wtf....WTF.....W T F?!?!



This is not going unnoticed. Lookkkk att thiissss wtfff.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > (Puzzle - avg of 12/pb) 3x3 - *18.66/12.92* 3x3 OH - *45.00/28.97* 4x4 - 1:28.54/1:11.92 5x5 - 2:24.83*/1:47.91* 6x6 - 5:00/4:17.93 7x7 - *8:25/6:45.89* Megaminx - 4:00/2:52.46
> ...



Nothings amazing about it... :fp


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 8, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Do you solve big cubes? He's got a 1:47 single on 5x5, and he's 2:24 avg! I average 2:01 and my best is 1:43. 

7x7 I average 7 minutes, by best is 6:13. He has a 6:45 and he averages 8:25.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 8, 2009)

I get good solves like that o.0
But now that you mention it no I don't solve them much. (LOL check my WCA)


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

Single 17.8 
Average 24.4 i think


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 9, 2009)

3x3: 11.55 full, 12.16 lucky (?) I'm averaging under 20's on good days.

4x4: For some reason I can only average 1:17 on 4x4, but I hit a 1:02.58 in competition? I feel like Thrawst.

5x5: 2:35 and I average around 3 minutes still.

So?
In general, my bigger cube times are slower. Maybe because I was introduced to big cubes much after I started cubing. Like a year? And I still can't do BLD. Haha. I do other things, like minx's, but not to good at those.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

SIGNATURE WIN ^^^^


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm probably the most inconsistent cuber out there 

ZZ-VH (OCLL/PLL)
10of12: *29.09*
3of5: *25.86*
pb: *19.79* (non-lucky)

Here's a sample of my last session's times:

28.87, 30.86, 31.28, 28.10, 27.29, 36.41, 29.05, 25.46, 36.71, 26.63,
28.66, 34.51, 30.82, *19.79*, 33.56, 23.82, 33.37, 30.87, 28.51, 27.68,
26.61, 33.97, 28.07, 33.07, 29.79, 25.86, 27.33, 33.96, 29.90, 25.99,
31.37, 32.21, *42.66*, 29.10, 29.94, 24.40, 38.61, 36.67, 30.82, 22.93

I'm not really sure what's wrong. Maybe my lookahead is a bit flakey, but I also find difficult EOLines can throw me a little and sometimes I end up 'thinking' too much during the blockbuilding F2L. Any other ZZ'ers got similar problems?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

3x3x3 PB 29.17
3x3x3 average 39.46


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

3x3 PB: 24.80
3x3: Average (If I don't warm up) 35.00
3x3: Average (If I do warm up) 32.00


----------



## Kxg (Aug 16, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I'm probably the most inconsistent cuber out there
> 
> ZZ-VH (OCLL/PLL)
> 10of12: *29.09*
> ...



I'll have to disappoint you, I'm probably more inconsistent.

39.39	
45.28	
25.78 (PB)
36.92	
38.66	

45s solve and then 25.8s solve.


On topic:
PB: 25.78 (as shown above)
Average: high 30s-41


EDIT:

I've actually found even more inconsistent fragment:

40.50	
45.11	
29.92	
41.80
54.44


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 17, 2009)

Using ZZ? Looking on the bright side, fix the inconsistency and you should be capable of a sub-30 avg


----------



## Kxg (Aug 17, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Using ZZ? Looking on the bright side, fix the inconsistency and you should be capable of a sub-30 avg



Nope, not ZZ. I was just responding to inconsistency part. 

I hope getting consistent sub-30. until September. Learning G perms might do the trick. Getting a good cube might do the trick as well, lol.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha I was just thinking of this thread today.
My average is about 38 seconds.
and my PB is 19.48 with a OLL + PLL skip.....


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably the most inconsistent cuber out there
> ...



nope. Pretty sure I win.

Avg (done like 5 min ago):

42.65
38.69
(55.28)
(26.37 (PB!))
34.85
=______
38.73


PB= 26.37


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 17, 2009)

3x3 single: 34.44
3x3 Average of 5: 38.xx
3x3 Average of 12: 39.88

I think its okay, so far


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've noticed quite a few cubers posting the session standard deviation, which I think probably makes the best measure of consistency. Because deviation is relative to your average it's probably better to take the percentage standard deviation than absolute, so for example: 

My last session:
Std = 4.51619 = (4.51619 / 30.13775) * 100 = *15.0%*

@ Kxg 
(first set)
Std = 7.11879
Std% = (7.11879 / 37.206) * 100 = *19.1%*
(second set)
Std = 8.83198
Std% = (8.83198 / 42.354) * 100 = *20.8%*

@ Logan
Std = 10.64875
Std% = (10.64875 / 39.568) * 100 = *26.9%*

So according to percentage standard deviation Logan is indeed the least consistent 

For comparrison with world class cubers (best official avgs):
Tomasz Zolnowski: *6.5%*
Yumu Tabuchi: *6.8%*
Erik Akkersdijk: *11.5%*
Harris Chan: *2.1%*
Yu Nakajima:*10.1%*

... is Harris Chan always this consistent?

A larger data set makes the standard deviation calculation more accurate so I've not omitted the best and worst times from the averages of 5. Averages of 100 would obviously give a much more accurate figure!


----------



## Meisen (Aug 18, 2009)

Pb's in signature


----------



## Kxg (Aug 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I've noticed quite a few cubers posting the session standard deviation, which I think probably makes the best measure of consistency. Because deviation is relative to your average it's probably better to take the percentage standard deviation than absolute, so for example:
> 
> My last session:
> Std = 4.51619 = (4.51619 / 30.13775) * 100 = *15.0%*
> ...



Try calculating that without excluding best and worst times. 

(yes, I do know that official averages of 5 exclude them, talking about consistency here)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > A larger data set makes the standard deviation calculation more accurate so I've *not* omitted the best and worst times from the averages of 5.
> ...



I already did


----------



## Kxg (Aug 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Lol, sorry for that. I've only just noticed that average including and excluding best/worst times only differs by 0.2 for first set and 0.1 for second set.

(if not seeing times, that could sound as very consistent solves, lol)


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 18, 2009)

i feel so weird.
19.64 PB Single 3x3x3
36.47 PB Average 3x3x3


----------

